# Bicep:Tricep ratio?



## Icy-Dice (Oct 23, 2006)

Everytime i see a bodybuilder with big biceps, it turns out that he haves small triceps too and vice versa. Is there like a balance or something?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

well if his biceps is bigger than his triceps then he's a freak. triceps are 2/3 of the upper arm  . soo if u want big arms work on ur triceps


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 24, 2006)

Work everything and forget about the ratios. They will be "balanced".


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 24, 2006)

kenwood said:


> well if his biceps is bigger than his triceps then he's a freak. triceps are 2/3 of the upper arm  . soo if u want big arms work on ur triceps



tahts bullshit lol....that might be true for some people (liek me) but i'd say even for myself its 3/4 of my upper arm. My buddy is mostly bicep. i'd say genetics


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> tahts bullshit lol....that might be true for some people (liek me) but i'd say even for myself its 3/4 of my upper arm. My buddy is mostly bicep. i'd say genetics



i say your a fuckstick with undeveloped triceps and so is your "buddy"


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 25, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i say your a fuckstick with undeveloped triceps and so is your "buddy"


 



JimSnow said:


> Work everything and forget about the ratios. They will be "balanced".


Best advice in this thread.


----------



## JonnyStead (Oct 25, 2006)

I think its likely that most people have bigger tri's than Bi's, I know I do. I tend to work them both on a balanced basis - because my routine is balanced on push/pull - though I can remember years ago when I started, thinking my Bi's were the stronger of the two but that soon changed!


----------



## Valias (Oct 25, 2006)

My bi's have always been bigger than my tri's (mind you niether of them are overly large heh). hands down. I don't even train them (directly) any more and they will still always be bigger than my tri's. Before the switch to full body workouts, i use to do three sets of tri work and they would be suffering from DOMS for days, note i did this after chest too so they wern't exactly fresh. I use to do some bi work after my back too, same scenario and they would recover in a day or two, i'd then have a day dedicated to almost pure bicep work and it would still recover in a day. but yeah tri 3 bi 2 from that stand point tri's are bigger for most.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i say your a fuckstick with undeveloped triceps and so is your "buddy"


hmmm..."fuckstick". I like that. How about "jerkoff-face-head"?


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> hmmm..."fuckstick". I like that. How about "jerkoff-face-head"?


Who are you talking to


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> hmmm..."fuckstick". I like that. How about "jerkoff-face-head"?



We should morph all these types of expressions into one word everybody seems to understand in this forum, not a _fuckstick_, _jerkoff-face-head_... but a....


...*"kenwood"*


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

please stop expressing any personality in the serious threads and discuss the topic like robots! I would say keep the tom foolery on open chat but you cant do that anymore! 

thread reported!


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

I think this is a unique problem with me...

... I've haven't had a problem w/ "definition" - except for biceps. My triceps def is great, but I can't acheive that "baseball" look in the biceps. 

Ain't gonna happen. Anybody got this _delema_?

Who was it? Larry Scott? He had very full biceps... but no _definition_.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I think this is a unique problem with me...
> 
> ... I've haven't had a problem w/ "definition" - except for biceps. My triceps def is great, but I can't acheive that "baseball" look in the biceps.
> 
> ...



definition or "tone" is 100% diet!


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> definition or "tone" is 100% diet!



MyK,

Look at my gallery. Imagine me at 5% less BF. My biceps definition will not be par with the rest of me.

Simple as that.


BTW - Love Your Gallery Photo!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> tahts bullshit lol....that might be true for some people (liek me) but i'd say even for myself its 3/4 of my upper arm. My buddy is mostly bicep. i'd say genetics



Ill bet what you can curl will be less that what you can push.

I can rep a 45lb plate + a 10lb on each side of a curl bar for skullcrushers, all in good form.

I can curl that same weight for just a few reps..possibly with bad form.

Try it out.



It is funny though that when your arms hang or maybe when you hold a can of soda, from the profile, the biceps do look like they are larger.  Looks are deceiving.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> We should morph all these types of expressions into one word everybody seems to understand in this forum, not a _fuckstick_, _jerkoff-face-head_... but a....
> 
> 
> ...*"kenwood"*



seriously bro dont call me out just cuz i said what u said wass bull shit, be a man and prove me wrong fatass and dont cry about it


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> seriously bro dont call me out just cuz i said what u said wass bull shit, be a man and prove me wrong fatass and dont cry about it



please keep the flamming out of the serious forums or I will be forced to report you!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> seriously bro dont call me out just cuz i said what u said wass bull shit, be a man and prove me wrong fatass and dont cry about it


 

Where did that come from?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> Everytime i see a bodybuilder with big biceps, it turns out that he haves small triceps too and vice versa. Is there like a balance or something?



no there is no balance, everyone is different

some people can have equally sized biceps/triceps, and some can have bigger tris than bis, just like some can have bigger bis than tris

what type of answer were you looking for


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Where did that come from?




Everytime I see something like the response you're asking about, I figure something was deleted or Alzheimer is knocking at my door. At any rate, it's all the same.

LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2006)

I know how you feel jim.


----------

